# No children, 2 miscarriages. Will I ever have kids?



## Soinlove_

Did anyone ever miscarry their first two pregnancies and go on to having a healthy pregnancy/baby? I am worried that if I tried again, I will miscarry again.

I miscarried my first pregnancy naturally at about 11 weeks, but the doctors told me that my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. They could never detect a heartbeat.

4 months later (3 periods later), my fiance and I decided to try again. I quickly got pregnant on the first try, but I miscarried again at 6 weeks. 

I was told by my doctor that there was a possibility that I had low progesterone which was causing me to miscarry. I would've needed to do some blood work to test that. If I did, I'd need to get on progesterone supplements before we tried again. I did not do any of the blood work because I was so emotionally drained. I didn't want to be pregnant right away.

It's been about 7 months since I last miscarried and I still feel like I don't want to be pregnant at this very moment. Not only because I am scared, but also because I'd like to spend time planning my wedding and start a new career. My fiance and I are not struggling financially, but I do feel like there is room for improvement in that area of our lives, before trying to bring a child into the world. (My first pregnancy was not planned. My second I feel was to try and relieve my hurt and pain from the lost of my first). 

Even though I have already made this decision, each day that passes by, I can't seem to stop thinking about what happened. Knowing that I don't have the baby I lost the first time, makes me sad. I see friends with their babies (especially the ones who got pregnant around the same time as me) and I am sick to my stomach. I think it's jealousy and I don't like feeling this way. I'd like to be happy for these people, just like I would've been before I had gotten pregnant the first time. I also feel like my biological clock is starting to tick, being that I am in my late 20's. I feel like I'll have to get over this fear I have of miscarrying again, and soon, if I'll ever want to try again and have kids. 

Maybe knowing that there are people out there who have had successful pregnancies after their first two miscarriages, would help me get over this fear. Maybe if knowing that there's still hope, I'll be able to go on with my life until I'm ready to try again. I have spoken to people who have had multiple miscarriages after having children, but it is not the same to me. Only because they know that their bodies could have children at one point...and I feel they should be grateful for at least having the children they already have. I have yet to meet, or speak with someone who has had the courage to still try, after having 2, or more miscarriages, no kids and was able to have one after all of that. 

Thank you in advance to anyone who would like to respond.


----------



## amjon

I've also had 2 losses. My first was a stillborn daughter at 27 weeks. We got pregnant again 3 months after and had a MMC. We're trying again now.


----------



## FeLynn

I am sorry for your loss. I am in the same situation but different boat then you. I have had kids and now keep losing them. I have had 3 losses and its never easy. I will send some baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## Soinlove_

Thank you for sharing. I'm so sorry for your lost. It's so nice to hear from someone who is still trying. If you don't mind me asking, what keeps you going after going through everything that you have already gone through? How do you stay positive? During my second pregnancy, after taking a home pregnancy test, I was nervous every single day. I had really bad anxiety and I felt like I couldn't get myself out of bed because I was so worried. This is also something that I'm worried will happen to me again, should I get pregnant again. Also, if you don't mind me asking, did you get any explaination for your miscarriages? Is low progesterone a factor?


----------



## FeLynn

just to claify I have kids and 3 losses. I was speed typing and didnt want anyone to misunderstand. I seem to keep losing all my pregnancies since my last son in 2008. I know I am not in the exact same situation but i am in the same boat. So I will give you my info you can take it or leave that is up to you. Either way I hope you get a sticky one soon.

I had all my losses tested only got results for one which is the one I was the furthest for. I was 13.2 weeks testing should my baby was a little girl and she was normal there was nothing they could find wrong with her. So more questions then answers for me. My other 2 I was too early for them to get anything so that is unknown. 1st loss was sept 2011 d&e, 2nd loss was jan 2012 natural miscarriage and 3rd loss was june 2012 d&e!


----------



## Soinlove_

Thank you so much for replying, sharing your story and info. I'd assume that it's just as hard having to go through everything, even if you already do have kids. Sending baby dust your way as well. :)


----------



## Sinnet

I've had two mc's since my second dc was born in 2009. Just recently having my second mc. I'm not sure yet if we're going to try again, but I wanted to say that I *think* low progesterone is a relatively easy fix if that is your problem. I've been googling so much to learn as much as I can about RPL, and I think that is what I found in my research. If I were you and your dr is willing, I'd go ahead and get the testing and see if in fact low progesterone is your issue. I've also read about tons and tons of women who've had several mc's and gone on to have healthy children. Good luck and :hug:


----------



## Soinlove_

Hi. Thanks for your reply. I'm so sorry for your losses. Thank you for the info. I might just go back and get that tested. It might give me more piece of mind. I'm hoping my problem is a quick fix. :/ 



Everyone, please bare with me. I'm new to this site and I'm not sure if I'm replying to the correct person, or not. LOL


----------



## daydreaming22

Im sorry for your losses, just know that it can happen...dont lose hope. My first loss was in April 2011 at 5 weeks. I got pregnant the very next cycle and expected everything to be ok...it couldnt possibly happen again right!? Well, at a little over 12 weeks I lost my second angel. It was the most horrific and painful experience and I went into a deep depression. We quit ttc for a while to let me heal emotionally. As you can see by my ticker, I conceived in November and will be 35 weeks tomorrow! I still worry that something is going to happen and I will be leaving the hospital with no baby but each day that goes by Im a day closer to holding my rainbow baby. With this pregnancy I started 75 mg of aspirin and prometrium at 11 dpo (when I got a + HPT). I had no testing to confirm low progesterone b/c from my research, by the time its detected it could be to late. They just wrote the scrip the month before we started trying and told me to take it when I got a bfp. If my losses were due to anything preventable, the meds would help, but it couldnt hurt anything. It can happen, give yourself time to grieve and take it easy. It will happen when you are ready.


----------



## LadyBug183

I can honestly say I cried after reading your post. I felt the same way after my 2 miscarriages.. First one lost at 5.5weeks, second at 12 weeks (babe stopped growing at 9).

I believe I am third time lucky <3 I am 13 weeks pregnant and been watching babe progress almost weekly. I was on aspirin 81mg and progesterone (prometrium) orally 200mg/day for 12 weeks and I strongly believe that is what has sustained my pregnancy.

Wishing you all the best in your future, you will one day get to bring your baby home xx


----------



## MelM

I had two early losses and now I am watching my husband hold our lovely baby girl, the only thing I did differently was take baby aspirin, wishing you all the best


----------



## Cass2233

I found out we were pregnant with our first around Christmas 2011. I started spotting and having cramps 3 weeks in. At 7 weeks I miscarried and had a D&C. We were devastated:( My doc said my levels were normal and this just happens but to try again and be positive because chances are still great. Soooo...we did just that after waiting for one normal cycle and I got pregnant quickly and thought surely not twice..however God had a different plan for us and we lost that baby even earlier. This time I felt scared. I got a few blood tests to check for some things and still I'm normal. Dr. S is amazing and still hopeful for me bc we are getting pregnant which is great. we are currently TTC and as soon as I know I'm pregnant I will take baby aspirin and progesterone to see if this will help me keep pregnancy. I think the hardest part of having two mc in a row is the anxiety, stress and worry. Am I doing this right? Is this my ovulation day? Etc.. Facebook is also hard for me to look at sometimes bc tons of baby announcements, pics everywhere and I don't mean to be jealous but at times tears stream down my face:( What I do know for sure is that God has perfect timing for us all. I have to stop and pray often to remember that it's not My plan for how my life is supposed to go but HIS! He has the perfect family planned for me and knows my heart. I just have to be patient and trust(sooo hard)! With God ALL things are possible. don't give up hope because I am not!!!


----------



## J2011

My first loss was a mmc. I think the pregnancy must have ended very early as there was no recognizable fetus.

my 2nd miscarriage was natural at 8 weeks, but as before, i think the pregnancy ended sooner as after only light bleeding the pregnancy had already come away!

however i'm 9 weeks pregnant now, and although there is still time for the worst to happen, there is a baby with a heartbeat which is an advancement to my first two pregnancy s so i have faith (at the min) in "third time lucky" xx


----------



## elohcin

Hugs, mama. You will have that sweet baby one day. :)

I had 2 miscarriages before my 3 children. I know that doesn't make it any easier for you, but I hope it gives you a little encouragement.


----------



## T-Bex

I lost three, then had my daugther (who's 2, and my pregnancy was textbook), so there is hope. I just had my fourth miscarriage this week, but there is still hope.


----------



## Super G

I had 3 miscarriages and I now have an amazing little girl.

First two were mmc at 11 weeks, third was at 7 weeks. It was so hard to keep trying, but somehow we did. 

I feel so lucky now. I hope it works out for you.


----------

